# Need help identifying possible disease.



## Coreyzilla (Sep 18, 2009)

Tank Size: 350 gallon pond.

Water Parameters: Unknown at the moment, need new water testing kit.

Water Changes: complete water change once every three months or when needed, 10-20% water changes once every other week or when needed. Complete water change ocurred four weeks ago.

Feeding: Mostly every other day.

Fish in the tank: Plecos, common gold fish, apple snails, butterfly koi, fancy goldfish (fantails)

Infected fish: Fantail.

Symptoms of the infected fish: discoloration on the side, there were small black discoloration spots on the tail fin when I first got her, but have since disappeared.

Time the Symptoms occurred: Week and a half ago when I got her, didn't notice it at the petstore.

Age of the fish: Week and a half, though she looks to be about six months old.

Tank History: No diseases that I've ever noticed, though some fish were treated (in a separate tank) for bad wounds caused by a predator.

Medications in Use: None.


I'm not sure if it's just my paranoia acting up because she's simply gaining new colors as she gets older, or if it's something I should worry about.
I have some suspicions that it might be Hexamita. Although the only symptoms she has at the moment are; staying in the corner of the pond most of the time (But active), swimming backwards sometimes (very rarely though), and the blackening.

Symptoms: The first symptom of slimy, white mucous feces, even while still eating and acting normal. Further signs are the fish hiding in the corner it's head down, head above the eyes gets thin, they blacken in color, and swim backwards.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Is the pic you attached of the sick fish?


----------



## Coreyzilla (Sep 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Is the pic you attached of the sick fish?


Yes it is. Or supposed sick fish at least.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks super bloated to me. Is it?


----------



## Coreyzilla (Sep 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Looks super bloated to me. Is it?


She doesn't appear to be. Her stomach's been that size since I got her, though I haven't seen her poo any since then. She was slightly floating on her side the first two nights in the pond as she skimmed the water for insects, but that's since disappeared as well.


----------

